# Music Festival Slated



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The music festival created by musician/actor/producer Little Steven (Steven Van Zandt) is taking place this Saturday, Aug. 14, on Randall's Island in New York City. The event will be broadcast live on Sirius Satellite Radio's Underground Garage music channel, created and produced by Van Zandt exclusively for the service. 
The show starts at 11 a.m. Eastern and concludes 11 p.m.

www.SkyReport.com (used with permission)


----------

